# Portraits of the War



## toyotatundra (20 Jun 2011)

The latest Walrus Magazine has an entire section of portraits honoring Canada's fallen.

The paintings are available on their website.

http://www.walrusmagazine.com/articles/2011.07-visual-essay-portraits-of-the-war

Including as a 4 minute video.

http://www.walrusmagazine.com/blogs/2011/06/14/433-for-the-157/


----------



## Gunner98 (20 Jun 2011)

Kristal's unit was 1 Canadian Field Hospital (Petawawa) and not 1 Field Ambulance (Edmonton).  I am not sure that sketching military-released photographs is really painting portraits.  Doesn't an artist attempt get to know the subject when painting a true portrait?  I do not see this as art, I see it as someone trying to make a self-serving statement and perhaps profit (through a charitable means) from very tragic circumstances.


----------



## toyotatundra (21 Jun 2011)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> Doesn't an artist attempt get to know the subject when painting a true portrait?



In fairness, getting to know the subject would be more than a little difficult given that the subject is no longer alive.



> I do not see this as art, I see it as someone trying to make a self-serving statement and perhaps profit (through a charitable means) from very tragic circumstances.



Ouch. That's a pretty cruel thing to say without firm evidence. 

There don't seem to be many patriotic art exhibits these days. I would hesitate in bashing those few artists who do step forward.


----------



## Sigger (21 Jun 2011)

I have a plugin for Photoshop that can make photos look the same.

However, toyotatundra you are bang on when saying there are not "many patriotic art exhibits these days". So at that, I am glad to see some effort at least.

I particularly enjoy this artist: http://www.silviapecota.com/artwork-canadianforces-fallen.html


----------



## toyotatundra (21 Jun 2011)

Sigger said:
			
		

> I particularly enjoy this artist: http://www.silviapecota.com/artwork-canadianforces-fallen.html



Yeah , great link.


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Jun 2011)

Sigger said:
			
		

> I particularly enjoy this artist: http://www.silviapecota.com/artwork-canadianforces-fallen.html



She lives in Kingston now, she's offered to make a memorial wall in the JRs Mess as part of our remodel, and only asked that we pay for materials. She's donating her time on a huge wall so the troops have a nice memorial in their mess.


----------



## Sigger (21 Jun 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> She lives in Kingston now, she's offered to make a memorial wall in the JRs Mess as part of our remodel, and only asked that we pay for materials. She's donating her time on a huge wall so the troops have a nice memorial in their mess.



How wonderful! I had heard how generous she is, but that is fantastic.


----------

